# Names that are ridiculous with your surname...?



## 2016

My surname is Porter. For this reason the following, otherwise nice names are OUT!!!

Peter Porter (picked a peck of peckled peppers)
Eyre Porter (pronounced Airporter!) :haha:
George Porter (pudding and pie, kissed the girls and made them cry...)
Harry Porter :wacko:
Lou Porter (as in Port-a-loo) :blush:

One of me friends surname is Keane, so ge could never name his son Wayne! He did name his son Jo though...as in Jo Keane (...joking).

Anybody else got some funny combos they'd like to share?


----------



## mumtobrandon

Kai Lee

Ashley Lee

Troy Lee (sounds like trolley!)


----------



## FayDanielle

Antony (shortened to ANT) Brant

Only one I can think of!! Any suggestions?! Lol x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Not me but my cousin's surname is Kerr and she had two sons and I was willing her to call one of them Wayne!


----------



## ablacketer

hahahah wanker hahahaha oh my gosh that is too awesome


----------



## kiwimama

Pat Hiscock :haha:naughty
Ella Fant (not our last name!)
Brock Coley (brocolli)
Gaye Barr 

That's the only ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## sequeena

Mike Hunt
Theresa Green
Ben Dover
Al Bino
Ali Katt
Anita Bath

I could go on but I found this website which has LOADS of funny names :haha:
https://www.ethanwiner.com/funnames.html


----------



## 2016

:rofl:

I know someone with the name

Gaye Macbeth and another called Rocco Labelmaker :haha:


----------



## MUMOF5

Phil McCorey (feel my corey-nn for willy where I come from) :haha:
Not my name, just a funny one ive heard.

I do actually know someone csalled Mark Hunt (say it quick and it sounds very rude) :blush:

My name is Kelly Leigh Lee - obviously my parents didnt have the foresight that i would marry a Mr Lee!! :wacko:.

As one of posters above, my surname is Lee, so lots of names beginning with L or ending in 'ley', 'lee' are a no no, which is why we couldnt really use Lilly, Lola or Ella :nope: (just my luck that they were three of my faves names):dohh:.


----------



## CeriB

My surname is Baran - so no Aarons, Karens, Sharons or Darrens for me!!!!!

I had a friends when I was younger called Alexandra Beech and her family (!!!!) called her Sandy! Lol!!!

I also knew an Adam Adams and a William Williams!


----------



## Samemka

Florence....

Florence Lawrence :rofl:


----------



## pixydust

babys last name will be Jarrett...

i love the name Casper but thats obviously a no :( lol
and Jared, i love that name too!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Duncan? But that's only because that's our surname too!
In fact my friend at school's mum was called Hazel Hazel, you wonder why people do it!


----------



## lauren-kate

Nothing using Rose, such as Rose, Rosemary, Rosie, etc because our surname will begin with Rose..


----------



## Blah11

My surname is diff from OHs but his is Barr so names like coco are out lol


----------



## Mynx

A friend of mine called Jackie married a guy called Jim Mackie :rofl: 

She tends to use her maiden name more than her married name lol!!


----------



## rjb

anything ending in belle
my last name is bell
so names like isabella are way out :p


----------



## GossipGirly

my surname is cain so ..

candy is out the question ! cant think of anymore off top of my head but im sure there are loads


----------

